# Our pups are growing!



## Michelle98 (May 29, 2012)

They are 4 weeks old now and SO cute!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

They are huge! It&#8217;s nice to see you are socializing them to family. They will be much easier to handle and train.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

They are beautiful pups


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

So darned cute!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG they are so cute! I just read where you told us your Anatolian was bred to a St. Bernard..no wonder they are so large at 4 weeks. Did your female have problems delivering?


----------



## Michelle98 (May 29, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> OMG they are so cute! I just read where you told us your Anatolian was bred to a St. Bernard..no wonder they are so large at 4 weeks. Did your female have problems delivering?



Not at all! She has had three litters and no trouble. Which I am grateful for! !


----------



## timnkristie (Dec 29, 2014)

Do you have any female pups?and what are you asking for them ? We just lost our pyr/Anatolian...an are looking for a new replacement.


----------

